# Police shoot down man's dog while being arrested.



## Arshes Nei (Jul 2, 2013)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/graphic-video-police-shoot-dog-article-1.1387861

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/01/police-shoot-dog_n_3530990.html

While I do feel bad that the dog died, this is really the owner's fault. The police don't know how that dog is bred and could have injured them. They're supposed to get bit by a Rottweiler? They're not small dogs, they're meant to do damage.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Ridiculous.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 2, 2013)

It was a freaking Rottweiler, not a Yorkshire Terrier. If it is pissed and attacks you either kill it or you get your throat ripped to pieces!
It's unbelievable how much flak the police gets for stuff like this.

An example from Germany: http://news.yahoo.com/berlin-police-shoot-dead-naked-man-wielding-knife-115407427.html (inb4 Yahoo News sucks)
A crazy naked dude was in a fountain in Berlin and he had a knife. He already heavily injured himself (he was bleading at the neck and from his chest/belly) and he was completely delusional.
The police arrives, one officer goes into the fountain to talk to him. The crazy guy starts to walk towards him, makes stabbing motions with his knife, refuses to drop said knife... And get's shot at the last moment before attacking the officer. He got shot in the chest and died. This caused a MASSIVE outcry.

I bet that if the officer got stabbed and maybe even died and the crazy dude had survived everyone would have been happy. Because apparently a dead officer is better than a dead criminal.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 2, 2013)

If I'm a cop and a fucking rottweiler comes leaping at me while I'm arresting his owner yeah, I think I'd probably shoot the fucking thing. My problem more or less comes from the arrest itself, the dude allegedly got arrested for asking a (pretty stupid, but legitimate) question. I mean I'm pretty sure that's not illegal.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 2, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> If I'm a cop and a fucking rottweiler comes leaping at me while I'm arresting his owner yeah, I think I'd probably shoot the fucking thing. My problem more or less comes from the arrest itself, the dude allegedly got arrested for asking a (pretty stupid, but legitimate) question. I mean I'm pretty sure that's not illegal.



I agree with that, it was also the fact he was filming the cops while they were barricading a home. While not illegal he was probably being a nuisance to their jobs. Not the best thing to do in a neighborhood like Hawthorne (it can get pretty scary there...)


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't blame them for shooting the dog, the thing that more confuses me is that he seemed to be arrested for asking a stupid question.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't blame him for shooting the dog but he didn't have to shoot it 5 times :I


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I don't blame him for shooting the dog but he didn't have to shoot it 5 times :I




I suppose he wanted to make a cruel and unusual point.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 2, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I don't blame him for shooting the dog but he didn't have to shoot it 5 times :I



Actually officers are pretty much trained to unload their gun. I'm not being funny or sarcastic. It's actually part of the procedure. None of that silly cop show shit where they're trying to sniper shot. It's even more rare actually for most officers to have to use their guns in the first place.

I still want to know the whole story before the filming what was going on, but yeah, why were they handcuffing him for a question?


----------



## Recel (Jul 2, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I don't blame him for shooting the dog but he didn't have to shoot it 5 times :I



One to stop it, one to kill it, one to make sure it's dead, one to the heart for vampires, and for zombies one to the head.

You clearly haven't been to police trainings.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 2, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I don't blame him for shooting the dog but he didn't have to shoot it 5 times :I



Probably to make sure the damn thing is dead. You don't want to shoot a dog once or twice just so it can wallow in agony while it bleeds out or worse jump at you even more pissed.

Also what Arshes said.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Actually officers are pretty much trained to unload their gun. I'm not being funny or sarcastic. It's actually part of the procedure. None of that silly cop show shit where they're trying to sniper shot. It's even more rare actually for most officers to have to use their guns in the first place.
> 
> I still want to know the whole story before the filming what was going on, but yeah, why were they handcuffing him for a question?


I didn't know this. Thanks.


PastryOfApathy said:


> Probably to make sure the damn thing is dead. You don't want to shoot a dog once or twice just so it can wallow in agony while it bleeds out or worse jump at you even more pissed.
> 
> Also what Arshes said.


But it wasn't dead. Well, not when the video ended.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

This thread gives me a stomach-ache.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 2, 2013)

Poor dog :c


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 2, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> But it wasn't dead. Well, not when the video ended.



But it sure as hell wasn't living for very long. All things considered it was the most humane thing they could have done in that situation. It sucks but there was nothing else they could have done.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 2, 2013)

iirc, after viewing other videos of the incident and news articles, the police were detaining the man because he was fucking with the hostage situation the police were dealing with.

Disregarding him video taping the hostage situation, he was playing incredibly loud music from his car and allegedly asked to stop beforehand. He also egged the cops on by yelling at them.

Will post links when I get back from work.

Edit: Here is an article stating what the guy did to rile the police.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 2, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> iirc, after viewing other videos of the incident and news articles, the police were detaining the man because he was fucking with the hostage situation the police were dealing with.
> 
> Disregarding him video taping the hostage situation, he was playing incredibly loud music from his car and allegedly asked to stop beforehand. He also egged the cops on by yelling at them.
> 
> Will post links when I get back from work.



Thanks. I figured as much when I was looking because if they're barricading the home, serious shit was probably going down. Like I said Hawthorne has some very scary parts. Then again LA is a trip like that, you walk down a block, beautiful neighborhood, go around the corner...then you wonder wtf happened. 

When I was home hunting, you mention Hawthorne and the general response is "Fuck no".



Zabrina said:


> This thread gives me a stomach-ache.



Then stop coming back to it. Problem solved.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 2, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> iirc, after viewing other videos of the incident and news articles, the police were detaining the man because he was fucking with the hostage situation the police were dealing with.
> 
> Disregarding him video taping the hostage situation, he was playing incredibly loud music from his car and allegedly asked to stop beforehand. He also egged the cops on by yelling at them.
> 
> Will post links when I get back from work.



Well that makes a lot more sense then.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Then stop coming back to it. Problem solved.


Maybe she has a stomach ache fetish?


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 2, 2013)

Here is the unedited film including footage leading up to the arrest (nsfw obviously).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDBZr4ie2AE


----------



## Teal (Jul 2, 2013)

While I do feel bad that the dog died, I would have done the same thing.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jul 2, 2013)

Sucks for the dog. Stupid owner for messing with the cops in a serious situation. Cop did what he had to do to protect himself, I don't see any wrong in what the cop did.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 2, 2013)

If an angry dog waist high throttled me I wouldn't be petting it. I'd say the cop did what he felt right and on instinct.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 2, 2013)

http://www.ibtimes.com/hawthorne-po...leon-rosby-speaks-about-incident-camera-video seems to have more on the incident. They were responding to an armed robbery and the guy was blaring his music making it hard to hear.

Daily Breeze is a paper that covers most of the local goings on in the South Bay (Torrance, Hawthorne etc..)

http://www.dailybreeze.com/news/ci_23578147/hawthorne-police-kill-dog-during-arrest-owner


----------



## Percy (Jul 2, 2013)

I watched the video of it yesterday. Incredibly disturbing, seeing the dog get shot and its reactions before death.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 2, 2013)

One thing I have noticed about this incident.

The amount of rabid internet tough guys coming out of the wood works.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 2, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> One thing I have noticed about this incident.
> 
> The amount of rabid internet tough guys coming out of the wood works.


What do you mean?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 2, 2013)

The comments on youtube about this are hilarious. He's one of 'em:

_"'He was interfering with the operation undergoing' shut the fuk up u fag..that fukkin piece of shit cop gonna kill a dog like he culdnt pull out some pepper spray. FUCK THE POLICE FOR REAL DIE SLOW BITCHES"_

No kidding. That's a bona fide comment straight off youtube.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 2, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> The comments on youtube about this are hilarious. He's one of 'em:
> 
> _"'He was interfering with the operation undergoing' shut the fuk up u fag..that fukkin piece of shit cop gonna kill a dog like he culdnt pull out some pepper spray. FUCKï»¿ THE POLICE FOR REAL DIE SLOW BITCHES"_.


Youtubers are not known for their ability to be intelligent or coherent.


----------



## Percy (Jul 2, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> No kidding. That's a bona fide comment straight off youtube.


No need to say you're not kidding, comments like that are expected.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Maybe she has a stomach ache fetish?




Bad joke, man. Bad joke.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 2, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> One thing I have noticed about this incident.
> 
> The amount of rabid internet tough guys coming out of the wood works.


No kidding. The first time I heard about this was on facebook when someone was decrying about police brutality and animal cruelty.

Cops have one of the most thankless jobs out there.




Zabrina said:


> Bad joke, man. Bad joke.


If all you're going to do is shit-post then get the fuck out instead of bitching and moaning "baw my stomach hurts this thread makes me sick"


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Aleu said:


> If all you're going to do is shit-post then get the fuck out instead of bitching and moaning "baw my stomach hurts this thread makes me sick"




Whoa, Aleu. Calm down. It was a joke.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Jul 2, 2013)

Though I believe the dog getting shot is unfortunate, the cop was correct in doing so. The dog was an immediate danger to the polieceman's person and he used his weapon to defend himself. This is what firearms like guns are meant for, defending yourself from harm, though if the owner didn't bother the poliece, none of this would have happened.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 2, 2013)

I think my favorite comment and reaction was from the Dog owner.


> A neighbor, who asked not to be identified, said the officers asked him to turn the music down, but he refused. Rosby, she said, responded, "It's my (expletive) radio!"
> 
> Rosby, 52, *denied cursing, saying he was a Christian.*



....as you can also see how much of a Christian man he was giving the cops the finger.


----------



## Saga (Jul 2, 2013)

I commented
"Because it was a fucking rottwieler. A dog that will bite your throat apart if itï»¿ gets the upper hand.
So all the dog owners in the comments need to see the whole view instead of just the "fuk u pigs man dogs are kewl imma kill u betch" side."
In reply to someone saying that the "cop leisurely shot the dog who was just standing there doing nothing" because they're all talking out of thier ass.

*Here's some youtube comments for humor:

*I wanna so badly go & shootï»¿ those fucking pigs now

 GOD DAMN IT! HOW MANY TIMES ARE WE GOING TO DEAL WITH THE POLICE FROM BULLSHITTING US LIKE THIS? This just makes me sick, I was crying when I saw the that son of a bitch shoot that poor animal...

It's old news but u Negroesï»¿ still haven't learned: THE WHITEMAN IS THE DEVIL.

It NEVER did even try to kill him it jumbed against him... i dontï»¿ know what kinda retard you are because you cant see the difference between jumping against & biting

wtf is that douche bags problem to go and shoot the dog infront of all them people. thts when u let the guy go and stop the dog the fact tht the officer shoots the dog 4 fucking times then still is aimed at it is complete bullshit. anthor thing tht pisses me off is that the "officer" don't shot itï»¿ in the head so it don't suffer it shots it 4 times and stands to watch it suffer...


----------



## Lomberdia (Jul 2, 2013)

People will always side for the animal regardless of the situation. Dog ripping someone's leg off, the owner would just watch "Dawww he's just playing, ignore the pain and blood. He's harmless" but whenever someone dares to defend themselves against an animal "OMG what the hell is wrong with you!? How DARE you hurt my dog, animal-hater!"

People are just stupid when it comes to animals being hurt/killed. A long time ago (5+ years) my grandma's american bulldog got loose by digging under the fence even though we blocked the hole up. She attacked the neighbor's dog and everyone was in panic. The neighbor got his rifle and aimed at my grandma's dog. We all told him to shoot it because she wasn't responding to anyone at that moment. He didn't shoot it, my grandma's dog let go and ran to my grandma finally and we tossed her in the kennel. We eventually had to put her down though. She was becoming extremely violent towards anything that she didn't recognize. We was told she was dying from something which made her more aggressive than normal, so she was going to die anyway.

Point is we didn't go crazy at the neighbor ready to kill my grandma's dog to protect his. We told him to kill it, we all know if the table was flipped, we would have killed the invading dog. Later learned the reason he didn't shoot was because the two dogs were fighting and couldn't get a clear shot. His dog was tied to a leash outside.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 2, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Whoa, Aleu. Calm down. It was a joke.


people really need to get it through their head that "lol i'm joking" is no excuse to make idiotic posts


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Aleu said:


> people really need to get it through their head that "lol i'm joking" is no excuse to make idiotic posts




Idiotic posts are this forum's flesh and blood.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 2, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Idiotic posts are this forum's flesh and blood.



GIRLS GIRLS YOU BOTH ARE PRETTY.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> GIRLS GIRLS YOU BOTH ARE PRETTY.




Grumblesnort.


----------



## Corto (Jul 2, 2013)

Ladies ladies, please, settle down, there's enough Corto to go around.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Corto said:


> Ladies ladies, please, settle down, there's enough Corto to go around.




Sorry Cort babe, you aren't my type.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

Corto said:


> Ladies ladies, please, settle down, there's enough Corto to go around.


Do I _have_ to be a lady to get some Corto?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 2, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Grumblesnort.



Unless you're actually contributing to the topic, stop posting in this thread. I was trying to be a bit humorous about this but your antics are tiring. Knock it off.

One of the things about this though, is that the guy has a pattern of being involved. Looks like he was shit stirring.



> He said Monday he believed police were retaliating against him because of previous run-ins and struggles with officers. Court records show he has previous convictions for resisting, battery and driving under the influence. Rosby, who is black, said he has filed six complaints against the Hawthorne Police Department, alleging mistreatment and racial profiling.
> 
> Rosby filed a lawsuit against the city of Hawthorne and two police officers in March, contending officers broke one of his ribs when they responded to a domestic violence disturbance at his house, not far from the dog shooting scene.



Sounds like the guy was playing the victim card. The other problem is Domestic disputes are like the worst for police, you can't get a clear picture of what is going on - worse is when kids are involved.


----------



## Avindur (Jul 2, 2013)

Seeing the video, I personally think it wad the officers fault. He kept reaching for the damn thing, no wonder it was provoked. Yes , I agree that he couldn't know if it was dangerous or not, but that doesn't mean you stick your hand in the dogs face to find out.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

Avindur said:


> Seeing the video, I personally think it wad the officers fault. He kept reaching for the damn thing, no wonder it was provoked. Yes , I agree that he couldn't know if it was dangerous or not, but that doesn't mean you stick your hand in the dogs face to find out.


Step back and look at it from his side.
He reached for the leash and it lunged at his face.

Adrenaline kicked in, his brain chose fight over flight as his brain thought those were best odds and fired ((and according to Arshes they're trained to unload.))

The officer looked extremely somber afterwards showing that he had no time to think and only time to act. He's probably scared from this experience for life and having the weight of a shit ton of angry animal huggers don't help.

What would you do?


----------



## Teal (Jul 2, 2013)

Avindur said:


> Seeing the video, I personally think it wad the officers fault. He kept reaching for the damn thing, no wonder it was provoked. Yes , I agree that he couldn't know if it was dangerous or not, but that doesn't mean you stick your hand in the dogs face to find out.


 He was attempting to get the leash.  And the one at fault is the OWNER OF THE DOG.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 2, 2013)

Teal said:


> He was attempting to get the leash.  And the one at fault is the OWNER OF THE DOG.



Exactly. If you've got a rottweiler it probably best to not leave the window wide open.


----------



## Avindur (Jul 2, 2013)

I certaintly reach for some strangers dogs leash not knowing how it would react. Look at it this way. Whenever you see a dog in public, do you just go up to it and start petting it? No. You ask the owner if it is friendly or not. They could of asked this owner how the dog was bred, aggresive etc. but you don't repeatedly stick your hand in his face for the leash. If the police are unwilling to uncuff the guy to put the dog back in the car which I could understand, wanting to keep him restrained lest he run off or what not, then call animal control who can deal with it without having to shoot the damn thing.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 2, 2013)

Avindur said:


> *If the police are unwilling to uncuff the guy to put the dog back in the car which I could understand*, wanting to keep him restrained lest he run off or what not, then call animal control who can deal with it without having to shoot the damn thing.



That would be a terrible thing for law enforcement to do, to just let someone go like that. 

Calling animal control is pointless considering how the it only takes seconds for a rather large dog to start tearing apart your flesh.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 2, 2013)

Avindur said:


> I certaintly reach for some strangers dogs leash not knowing how it would react. Look at it this way. Whenever you see a dog in public, do you just go up to it and start petting it? No. You ask the owner if it is friendly or not. They could of asked this owner how the dog was bred, aggresive etc. but you don't repeatedly stick your hand in his face for the leash. If the police are unwilling to uncuff the guy to put the dog back in the car which I could understand, wanting to keep him restrained lest he run off or what not, then call animal control who can deal with it without having to shoot the damn thing.


-headdesk- I don't think the cop was at liberty to ask the douchebag interfering with their work "hey is your dog aggressive?"


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 2, 2013)

I see some comments about using tasers and pepper sprays on the dog. Will those work? It is a dog, a big one.

The cops did the right thing.


----------



## Teal (Jul 2, 2013)

Avindur said:


> I certaintly reach for some strangers dogs leash not knowing how it would react. Look at it this way. Whenever you see a dog in public, do you just go up to it and start petting it? No. You ask the owner if it is friendly or not. They could of asked this owner how the dog was bred, aggresive etc. but you don't repeatedly stick your hand in his face for the leash. If the police are unwilling to uncuff the guy to put the dog back in the car which I could understand, wanting to keep him restrained lest he run off or what not, then call animal control who can deal with it without having to shoot the damn thing.


 The dog was already lunging at them, he probably should have just shot it before trying for the leash.



Serbia Strong said:


> That would be a terrible thing for law enforcement to do, to just let someone go like that.
> 
> Calling animal control is pointless considering how the it only takes seconds for a rather large dog to start tearing apart your flesh.


 I don't think Avindur has ever seen an aggressive dog irl before.



Aleu said:


> -headdesk- I don't think the cop was at liberty to ask the douchebag interfering with their work "hey is your dog aggressive?"


 Not to mention he could just try to take off and leave the dog as a distraction.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

Avindur said:


> I certaintly reach for some strangers dogs leash not knowing how it would react. Look at it this way. Whenever you see a dog in public, do you just go up to it and start petting it? No. You ask the owner if it is friendly or not. They could of asked this owner how the dog was bred, aggresive etc. but you don't repeatedly stick your hand in his face for the leash. If the police are unwilling to uncuff the guy to put the dog back in the car which I could understand, wanting to keep him restrained lest he run off or what not, then call animal control who can deal with it without having to shoot the damn thing.


Wat?

How would ANY of this work?

Youre grasping at straws to insult the officer who could have died as well. He already has to bear the burden of killing another organism.


----------



## Teal (Jul 2, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Wat?
> 
> How would ANY of this work?
> 
> Youre grasping at straws to insult the officer who could have died as well. He already has to bear the burden of killing another organism.


 I bet he wouldn't be upset if it was the officer who died, heck he'd probably still be blaming them.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 2, 2013)

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Avindur (Jul 2, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> That would be a terrible thing for law enforcement to do, to just let someone go like that.
> 
> Calling animal control is pointless considering how the it only takes seconds for a rather large dog to start tearing apart your flesh.


So I guess next time any dog gets free and starts running around, fuck someone who knows how to handle animals, just try and catch him yourself. The officer was stupid enough to reach for the dog knowing full well he has no idea hoe it will react. Now that my friend, is a terrible idea.


----------



## Teal (Jul 2, 2013)

Avindur said:


> So I guess next time any dog gets free and starts running around, fuck someone who knows how to handle animals, just try and catch him yourself. The officer was stupid enough to reach for the dog knowing full well he has no idea hoe it will react. Now that my friend, is a terrible idea.


 So he's supposed to let the (possibly dangerous) guy they're arresting go to get his dog when they have no guarantee that he'll do that? Right... I would have just shot the thing the moment it ran over.


----------



## Teal (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh and nice job ignoring everything else I said.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 2, 2013)

Avindur said:


> So I guess next time any dog gets free and starts running around, fuck someone who knows how to handle animals, just try and catch him yourself. The officer was stupid enough to reach for the dog knowing full well he has no idea hoe it will react. Now that my friend, is a terrible idea.



I never said anything like that at all, please do not create words which I have never spoken. 

I was referring to this case, where you have a 135lb rott lunging at you. You simply do not have time to call animal control.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

Avindur said:


> So I guess next time any dog gets free and starts running around, fuck someone who knows how to handle animals, just try and catch him yourself. The officer was stupid enough to reach for the dog knowing full well he has no idea hoe it will react. Now that my friend, is a terrible idea.


I put out a well thought out on topic post for ONCE and you blew it off?

Fuck :c is this how smart people feel?


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 2, 2013)

Avindur said:


> So I guess next time any dog gets free and starts running around, fuck someone who knows how to handle animals, just try and catch him yourself. The officer was stupid enough to reach for the dog knowing full well he has no idea hoe it will react. Now that my friend, is a terrible idea.


Did you bother to watch the video? The dog was already lunging at the person.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 2, 2013)

Avindur said:


> So I guess next time any dog gets free and starts running around, fuck someone who knows how to handle animals, just try and catch him yourself. The officer was stupid enough to reach for the dog knowing full well he has no idea hoe it will react. Now that my friend, is a terrible idea.


Cops do everything they have no idea what will happen.

Even a simple traffic stop is dangerous. What the fuck do you think cops are there for? Protecting citizens. They can't just let a rottweiler loose.


----------



## Teal (Jul 2, 2013)

We can totally wait for animal control, all the other people (possibly children) who could be hurt don't matter.


----------



## Avindur (Jul 2, 2013)

Trust me, I have seen some dogs who were mean as all hell in the past, and I know the solution is not reaching for them when you don't know how it will respond or doing anything that would seem as being aggresive to the dog. I can't win here, so all I am just going to leave my opinon that the officers actions were just a little extreme in my view.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 2, 2013)

Teal said:


> We can totally wait for animal control, all the other people (possibly children) who could be hurt don't matter.


That actually reminds me, wasn't there some wackadoo that released zoo animals at one point (or they escaped, it was a while ago so I don't remember all of it) and most (if not all) had to be killed?

I remember getting into a discussion about it with someone and they said they'd rather see a human die than an animal.



Avindur said:


> Trust me, I have seen some dogs who were mean as all hell in the past, and I know the solution is not reaching for them when you don't know how it will respond or doing anything that would seem as being aggresive to the dog. I can't win here, so all I am just going to leave my opinon that the officers actions were just a little extreme in my view.


Yeah because you're not a cop and obligated to contain all threats so of COURSE you would see that as stupid.

God if you ever became a cop, I'd be surprised if you lasted one day without getting shot or mauled.


----------



## Teal (Jul 2, 2013)

Avindur said:


> Trust me, I have seen some dogs who were mean as all hell in the past, and I know the solution is not reaching for them when you don't know how it will respond or doing anything that would seem as being aggresive to the dog. I can't win here, so all I am just going to leave my opinon that the officers actions were just a little extreme in my view.


 What he should have done is shoot it when it lunged the first time, he took a lot of risk trying to get it's leash.


@ Aleu yes there was.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 2, 2013)

Avindur said:


> Trust me, I have seen some dogs who were mean as all hell in the past, and I know the solution is not reaching for them when you don't know how it will respond or doing anything that would seem as being aggresive to the dog. I can't win here, so all I am just going to leave my opinon that the officers actions were just a little extreme in my view.


Oh it is so good you are here now to lead us all with your great wisdom from beyond the stars and time itself!


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 2, 2013)

I find it disgusting how people can value the dog's life over the many people there that could have been mauled to death. Lets shoot a dog and potentially save someone's life rather than not shooting it and risking the safety of others.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 2, 2013)

The owner is a fucking idiot. This wouldn't have happened if he actually CARED about his fucking dog while antagonizing the police at a god damned armed robbery.

Or did you not notice they had heavy gun equipment, an unstable person at a house, while Rosby was too busy being "tough guy" fucking with the cops? The cops are not there to determine whether or not Rosby trained his dog to be aggressive. The cops were trying to diffuse an armed robbery situation. But hey, you know it was a great time to blast fucking Usher while the cops were investigating and walk your dog around pestering the cops and being a general asshole.

Rosby had several run ins with the cops *including a domestic dispute.*

I love dogs, and even had been around with friendly Rottweilers, but I hate stupid owners.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 2, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> The owner is a fucking idiot. This wouldn't have happened if he actually CARED about his fucking dog while antagonizing the police at a god damned armed robbery.
> 
> Or did you not notice they had heavy gun equipment, an unstable person at a house, while Rosby was too busy being "tough guy" fucking with the cops? The cops are not there to determine whether or not Rosby trained his dog to be aggressive. The cops were trying to diffuse an armed robbery situation. But hey, you know it was a great time to blast fucking Usher while the cops were investigating and walk your dog around pestering the cops and being a general asshole.
> 
> Rosby had several run ins with the cops *including a domestic dispute.*


but that doesn't matter because the poor puppy was killed :C


----------



## Avindur (Jul 2, 2013)

Good job ignoring how I said  could understand them not wanting to uncuff him.


----------



## Teal (Jul 2, 2013)

Avindur said:


> Good job ignoring how I said  could understand them not wanting to uncuff him.


 Good job to you ignoring all the other posts and saying the say thing over and over. 

Good job, you get a gold star.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 2, 2013)

Avindur said:


> Good job ignoring how I said  could understand them not wanting to uncuff him.



What?


----------



## Teal (Jul 2, 2013)

Avindur said:


> Good job ignoring how I said  could understand them not wanting to uncuff him.


 You were just talking about getting the owner to control the dog, and he's supposed to do this cuffed and struggling how?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

Teal said:


> What he should have done is shoot it when it lunged the first time, he took a lot of risk trying to get it's leash.
> 
> 
> @ Aleu yes there was.


Uh, no.

You do not kill everything that is a threat. You always try and take a more harmless approach. The ONLY reason he shot at all is because his body took reaction at immediate danger of having a dog IN YOUR FACE.

Taking a life is not something we can do just because there is a threat. It almost pains me to see this argument at all.

One side wishes the officer was dead. You guys are disgusting. No one would just give up their life because its an animal trying to kill them.

The other side see NO problem in killing things. No. What the fuck are you even thinking? Oh that guy has an angry look? Shoot him! He might be a threat! NO. That's not how law enforcement works. That's sickening. If there was a way to handle things with out ANYONE getting hurt they would have acted on it.

Seriously guys. Like, what the fuck?


----------



## Avindur (Jul 2, 2013)

Fuck yes. Gold star for me. Sorry, it's hard keeping up with all the posts with this slow peice of shit phone. I don' have a laptop or PC. And im saying the sa.me thing over and over because that is just my opinion. You guys have yours, I respect that.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 2, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Uh, no.
> 
> You do not kill everything that is a threat. You always try and take a more harmless approach. The ONLY reason he shot at all is because his body took reaction at immediate danger of having a dog IN YOUR FACE.
> 
> ...


I guess you don't know what "threat" is to a cop. You don't get to dictate what a cop would say is a threat. Contrary to popular opinion, cops DO have standards and levels of threat.




Avindur said:


> Fuck yes. Gold star for me. Sorry, it's hard keeping up with all the posts with this slow peice of shit phone. I don' have a laptop or PC. And im saying the sa.me thing over and over because that is just my opinion. You guys have yours, I respect that.


Your opinion is fucking dumb and confusing.
One minute, you're saying "oh noes! He should've taken a less lethal method!"
When the cop actually DID do so in trying to grab the leash, the dog lunges so he shoots it. You decry "Wow! What a stupid thing to do!"

MAKE UP YOUR MIND.


----------



## Teal (Jul 2, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Uh, no.
> 
> You do not kill everything that is a threat. You always try and take a more harmless approach. The ONLY reason he shot at all is because his body took reaction at immediate danger of having a dog IN YOUR FACE.
> 
> ...


 A dog like that is lunging at you with the obvious intent to harm, you're not going to defend yourself right away?

Ever have a dog like that run at you, growling and snarling?


----------



## Lobar (Jul 2, 2013)

Dogs don't need to pose a threat to get shot by cops.  In the past cops have shot dogs tied in the backyard, or in closed kennels.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 2, 2013)

Avindur said:


> Fuck yes. Gold star for me. Sorry, it's hard keeping up with all the posts with this slow peice of shit phone. I don' have a laptop or PC. And im saying the sa.me thing over and over because that is just my opinion. You guys have yours, I respect that.


Well you told us it once. Telling it to us again isn't going to change our minds.


----------



## Teal (Jul 2, 2013)

Avindur said:


> Fuck yes. Gold star for me. Sorry, it's hard keeping up with all the posts with this slow peice of shit phone. I don' have a laptop or PC. And im saying the sa.me thing over and over because that is just my opinion. You guys have yours, I respect that.


 You took one piece of a few of my posts to reply to. And it was the same subject repeatedly. Can't blame that on your phone.


----------



## Avindur (Jul 2, 2013)

Teal said:


> You were just talking about getting the owner to control the dog, and he's supposed to do this cuffed and struggling how?



I said they could release him to control/put the dog back in thr car, but that I understood that being a bad idea lest he run off or whatever.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 2, 2013)

Avindur said:


> I said they could release him to control/put the dog back in thr car, but that I understood that being a bad idea lest he run off or whatever.


So you understand that now he had no choice but to shoot the lunging animal?


----------



## Teal (Jul 2, 2013)

Avindur said:


> I said they could release him to control/put the dog back in thr car, but that I understood that being a bad idea lest he run off or whatever.


 On what planet _would_ that be a good idea?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I guess you don't know what "threat" is to a cop. You don't get to dictate what a cop would say is a threat. Contrary to popular opinion, cops DO have standards and levels of threat.
> 
> 
> Your opinion is fucking dumb and confusing.
> ...





Teal said:


> A dog like that is lunging at you with the obvious intent to harm, you're not going to defend yourself right away?
> 
> Ever have a dog like that run at you, growling and snarling?


Missing the point. I was more referring to the statement "I would have just shot it as it ran over".

You'd have to have NO respect for living creatures to do that.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 2, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> The other side see NO problem in killing things. No. What the fuck are you even thinking? Oh that guy has an angry look? Shoot him! He might be a threat! NO. That's not how law enforcement works. That's sickening. If there was a way to handle things with out ANYONE getting hurt they would have acted on it.
> 
> Seriously guys. Like, what the fuck?



I don't think anyone in this thread is actually happy about the dog dying so much as understanding that in such a quick situation it was the best thing that could be done.
People forget about the training by the cops and why they shoot to kill.



> Police, like military, are trained to shoot center mass of the target. Most cops aren't trickshots; they don't aim for the kneecaps, and they won't shoot a knife out of the hand of a delirious daytime psycho. They aim center mass for one simple reason - with a pistol, it's easy to miss.



Given that the situation was ...let's remember *an armed robbery* this wasn't Pepper Spray and Tazer time. 

Of course there's also the side that refuses to see any logic and wants to be internet bad guy saying "fuck the police" and bring in their idiotic arguments about other incidents instead of accurately looking at what happened in this case. You'd think Renoylds would be making a fortune on the amount of tinfoil hats.


----------



## Teal (Jul 2, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Missing the point. I was more referring to the statement "I would have just shot it as it ran over".
> 
> You'd have to have NO respect for living creatures to do that.


 I'm guessing you've never had a 100+ pound snarling dog run at you. 
He had no idea if it was just gonna do that running back and forth thing some dogs do or immediately grab his leg and try to rip it off.


----------



## Avindur (Jul 2, 2013)

Teal said:


> You were just talking about getting the owner to control the dog, and he's supposed to do this cuffed and struggling how?



I said they could release him to control/put the dog back in thr car, but that I understood that being a bad idea lest he run off or whatever.
-.- Are you blind? I said I understood it being a bad idea. Letting him go. And I have to pick and chose what I reply to, like I said, this phone is shit. You would understand if you had it. It is slow and for some reason every line or so I type it resets the cursor back for whatever reason.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 3, 2013)

Avindur said:


> I said they could release him to control/put the dog back in thr car, but that I understood that being a bad idea lest he run off or whatever.
> -.- Are you blind? I said I understood it being a bad idea. Letting him go. And I have to pick and chose what I reply to, like I said, this phone is shit. You would understand if you had it. It is slow and for some reason every line or so I type it resets the cursor back for whatever reason.


Then don't post.


----------



## Avindur (Jul 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> So you understand that now he had no choice but to shoot the lunging animal?



No, I just said releasing the guy was out of the question for the cops.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Teal said:


> I'm guessing you've never had a 100+ pound snarling dog run at you.
> He had no idea if it was just gonna do that running back and forth thing some dogs do or immediately grab his leg and try to rip it off.


Fine. Fucking whatever. If you don't want to see how shooting an "angry looking dog" on sight ((or is it site?)) then there is no point to go any further.

I forgot why I don't do arguments in the first place because everyone is stubborn as fuck and never wants to admit wrongs.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 3, 2013)

Avindur said:


> No, I just said releasing the guy was out of the question for the cops.


Yet you continue to bitch about the dog being shot. It's one or the other.



Falaffel said:


> Fine. Fucking whatever. If you don't want to see how shooting an "angry looking dog" on sight ((or is it site?)) then there is no point to go any further.
> 
> I forgot why I don't do arguments in the first place because everyone is stubborn as fuck and never wants to admit wrongs.


Are you fucking retarded? Do you not understand dog behavior or the term "threat"?

I suppose the last post is in regards to yourself


----------



## Avindur (Jul 3, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Then don't post.



Nah, im good. I'll eventually get a better phone.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 3, 2013)

Rottweilers are herding dogs in general - that's where they were originating from. They were large enough to herd smaller cattle. 

The problem is Rottweilers need to be properly socialized or they act very aggressive towards strangers. This is something police or any human cannot guess. Because of that and their large size there tends to be more aggressive attacks from these breeds. 

http://bunkblog.net/dog-breeds/rottweiler/rottweiler-temperament


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Yet you continue to bitch about the dog being shot. It's one or the other.
> 
> 
> Are you fucking retarded? Do you not understand dog behavior or the term "threat"?
> ...


I KNOW WHAT THREAT IS >:[ JEEZ LADY.

I didn't fucking know I was entitled to strangle people look like they might want to hurt me.

Why the fuck do we arrest murderers? They're a threat. It makes us no better if we kill them.

We're treating lives like they're fodder.


----------



## Avindur (Jul 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Yet you continue to bitch about the dog being shot. It's one or the other.
> 
> 
> Are you fucking retarded? Do you not understand dog behavior or the term "threat"?
> ...


You're damn right ima bitch about it, because I believe that the dog being shot was an unfortunate outcome. So I guess my choices are having the dog shot or letting the guy put him back in the car is that right?


----------



## Aleu (Jul 3, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I KNOW WHAT THREAT IS >:[ JEEZ LADY.
> 
> I didn't fucking know I was entitled to strangle people look like they might want to hurt me.
> 
> ...


I don't know about where you live but here, we ARE entitled  to take action if someone poses as a threat. OBVIOUSLY you dont understand what "threat" constitutes because you denounce it as "he looked at me funny"

We arrest murderers because they are a threat and they should die for being murderers.



Avindur said:


> You're damn right ima bitch about it, because I believe that the dog being shot was an unfortunate outcome. So I guess my choices are having the dog shot or letting the guy put him back in the car is that right?


The choice is the dog being shot or the police getting fired because they let a suspect go (who would probably flee or even strike back at the cops).


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Avindur said:


> You're damn right ima bitch about it, because I believe that the dog being shot was an unfortunate outcome. So I guess my choices are having the dog shot or letting the guy put him back in the car is that right?


No. The only solution do to immediate danger was to shoot. No getting around it. Life is a bitch.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 3, 2013)

Avindur said:


> You're damn right ima bitch about it, because I believe that the dog being shot was an unfortunate outcome. So I guess my choices are having the dog shot or letting the guy put him back in the car is that right?



Good God did you not read about the temperament regarding these breeds. That dog would have injured or mauled someone as part of the problem. Bitch about the retarded owner.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 3, 2013)

Avindur said:


> You're damn right ima bitch about it, because I believe that the dog being shot was an unfortunate outcome. So I guess my choices are having the dog shot or letting the guy put him back in the car is that right?


It was an unfortunate outcome. However there was no fortunate outcome possible.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I don't know about where you live but here, we ARE entitled  to take action if someone poses as a threat. OBVIOUSLY you dont understand what "threat" constitutes because you denounce it as "he looked at me funny"
> 
> We arrest murderers because they are a threat and they should die for being murderers.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying people who look at me funny are threats >:[

Thats what I believe Teal was doing.

FUCK JUST... Ergh. I just wanted to point out the disrespect for life in people's statements. I know the only outcome was the dog dying.


----------



## Teal (Jul 3, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Good God did you not read about the temperament regarding these breeds. That dog would have injured or mauled someone as part of the problem. Bitch about the retarded owner.


 Not to mention these type of dogs are powerful and can absolutely wreck you.





Falaffel said:


> I'm not saying people who look at me funny are threats >:[
> 
> Thats what I believe Teal was doing.
> 
> FUCK JUST... Ergh. I just wanted to point out the disrespect for life in people's statements. I know the only outcome was the dog dying.


 Charging at someone aggressively is NOT the same as looking at them aggressively.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 3, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I'm not saying people who look at me funny are threats >:[
> 
> Thats what I believe Teal was doing.
> 
> FUCK JUST... Ergh. I just wanted to point out the disrespect for life in people's statements. I know the only outcome was the dog dying.


If a person is charging at me and growling then I'd probably react the same way.


----------



## Avindur (Jul 3, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> No. The only solution do to immediate danger was to shoot. No getting around it. Life is a bitch.



Well i'll just strap you with a AR-15 and go handle all the immediate danger in the world that you want. I didn't see the dog ripping any throats out or biting, I saw him barking. But in the end I loose because he lunges at him right? Why didn't he just shoot the dog the first time he did it? He just made a few bad mistakes resulted in the loss of the animals life. I see  other peoples point of view, I just have my own.


----------



## Teal (Jul 3, 2013)

Avindur said:


> Well i'll just strap you with a AR-15 and go handle all the immediate danger in the world that you want. I didn't see the dog ripping any throats out or biting, I saw him barking. But in the end I loose because he lunges at him right? Why didn't he just shoot the dog the first time he did it? He just made a few bad mistakes resulted in the loss of the animals life. I see  other peoples point of view, I just have my own.


 He tried to get the leash because he obviously did not want to shoot it.
Once again I don't think you've ever seen a dog like that up close.

You're talking about the OWNER right? the reason the dog was there, the reason the police came over, the reason the dog wasn't secured properly?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Teal said:


> Not to mention these type of dogs are powerful and can absolutely wreck you.
> 
> 
> Charging at someone aggressively is NOT the same as looking at them aggressively.





Aleu said:


> If a person is charging at me and growling then I'd probably react the same way.


Alright let me put out my opinions simply.

Saying "Fuck the police. He should have taken the mauling like a man!" Is wrong.

Saying "He should have shot the dog on sight ((or site? Seriously I dunno))" is wrong.

Saying "The officer handled the situation poorly. He could have handled it in a way where no one got hurt." Is wishful thinking and _probably _untrue as adrenaline activated his flight or fight response. Shit happens.

If you do not fall under these then I was not speaking to you with my original response. But this is how I feel now.



Avindur said:


> Why didn't he just shoot the dog the first time he did it?.


Because the officer has respect for life.


I just got done with saying this was WRONG.


Fuck you for putting words in my mouth.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Double post :c


----------



## Teal (Jul 3, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Alright let me put out my opinions simply.
> 
> Saying "Fuck the police. He should have taken the mauling like a man!" Is wrong.
> 
> ...


 I didn't say on sight, I said when it lunged at them.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Teal said:


> I didn't say on sight, I said when it lunged at them.


THEN YOU DON'T FALL UNDER ANY OF THOSE >:[

Not everything was directed at certain people.
Dont take everything as a personal statement to you.

This is all I meant by my statement that started this.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 3, 2013)

Avindur said:


> Well i'll just strap you with a AR-15 and go handle all the immediate danger in the world that you want. I didn't see the dog ripping any throats out or biting, I saw him barking. But in the end I loose because he lunges at him right? Why didn't he just shoot the dog the first time he did it? He just made a few bad mistakes resulted in the loss of the animals life. I see  other peoples point of view, I just have my own.



Making psychotic responses doesn't help your case. No need to all PETA.

I wasn't aware this was a game show "in the end I lose"? are you taking bets on animals and people's lives?


----------



## Aleu (Jul 3, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> THEN YOU DON'T FALL UNDER ANY OF THOSE >:[
> 
> Not everything was directed at certain people.
> Dont take everything as a personal statement to you.
> ...


You said your comments were in response to Teal


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> You said your comments were in response to Teal


Now you're fishing for an argument.
Yes I did.
I _thought _she meant something other than what she intended.
*I was wrong*. 
The above post states my opinions very simply. What is said is what is meant. No hidden meaning. That's it.


----------



## Avindur (Jul 3, 2013)

Teal said:


> He tried to get the leash because he obviously did not want to shoot it.
> Once again I don't think you've ever seen a dog like that up close.
> 
> You're talking about the OWNER right? the reason the dog was there, the reason the police came over, the reason the dog wasn't secured properly?


and have you? And no, sadly not, im talking about the man who put five rounds into the dog. My bitching is done, im moving on to a new thread. In the end what is done is done, even though dome think it was the right thing, and some think it was the wrong thing to do.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 3, 2013)

Avindur said:


> and have you? And no, sadly not, im talking about the man who put five rounds into the dog. My bitching is done, im moving on to a new thread. In the end what is done is done, even though dome think it was the right thing, and some think it was the wrong thing to do.


Nice dodging the question. But I'm sure that's the phone's fault. How is it the police's fault if the dog wasn't secured properly? That is fucking mindboggling.



Falaffel said:


> Now you're fishing for an argument.
> Yes I did.
> I _thought _she meant something other than what she intended.
> *I was wrong*.
> The above post states my opinions very simply. What is said is what is meant. No hidden meaning. That's it.


I wasn't fishing for an argument. I was confused because you literally said two different things.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Avindur said:


> and have you? And no, sadly not, im talking about the man who put five rounds into the dog. My bitching is done, im moving on to a new thread. In the end what is done is done, even though dome think it was the right thing, and some think it was the wrong thing to do.


It wasn't wrong *or* right. It was the only thing that could be done.

Get your head out of your ass and read.



Aleu said:


> I wasn't fishing for an argument. I was confused because you literally said two different things.


I thought you were. Now that you stated the reason behind the post I realize that I'm again wrong.

See. Much easier to respond if I know what you meant. Same for you to me.

Misunderstandings are a bitch aren't they? But that's half the arguments on FaF.


----------



## Avindur (Jul 3, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Making psychotic responses doesn't help your case. No need to all PETA.
> 
> I wasn't aware this was a game show "in the end I lose"? are you taking bets on animals and people's lives?



I lose the argument. Why the fuck would I take bets on animals and peoples lives?  That is idiotic.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 3, 2013)

[yt]jyYFoXV6iAs[/yt]


----------



## Teal (Jul 3, 2013)

Avindur said:


> and have you? And no, sadly not, im talking about the man who put five rounds into the dog. My bitching is done, im moving on to a new thread. In the end what is done is done, even though dome think it was the right thing, and some think it was the wrong thing to do.


Because one bullet will do it , and you know the fact that he had too?

Sorry I don't live your fantasy world of easily controlled, predicable dogs that tell you when Timmy fell down the well.

I lost a great-aunt to a Rottweiler attack and get rushed at by Pits all the time.
As an owner of a Pit I know how much training is needed and how powerful an animal it is.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 3, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I thought you were. Now that you stated the reason behind the post I realize that I'm again wrong.
> 
> See. Much easier to respond if I know what you meant. Same for you to me.
> 
> Misunderstandings are a bitch aren't they? But that's half the arguments on FaF.


It also helps if you don't assume ;3

But I already know you're a load of waffle so it's ok


----------



## Avindur (Jul 3, 2013)

Im done adding fuel to the fire. Have a nice day. Or night. Whichever.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> It also helps if you don't assume ;3
> 
> But I already know you're a load of waffle so it's ok


You assumed a lot of shit too >:[.

You like me just the way I am though <3

ilu Aleuboo~


Avindur said:


> Im done adding fuel to the fire. Have a nice day. Or night. Whichever.


Thats all it was. You brought nothing to the table and we're all left hungry.


----------



## Avindur (Jul 3, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> You assumed a lot of shit too >:[.
> 
> You like me just the way I am though <3
> 
> ...




Lol or you just refuse to eat.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 3, 2013)

Avindur said:


> Lol or you just refuse to eat.


How many times have you said "I'm done with this thread" yet continue to remain? Three? Four?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Avindur said:


> Lol or you just refuse to eat.


I refuse to eat shit sir >:[


----------



## Wrobel (Jul 3, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> You do not kill everything that is a threat. You  always try and take a more harmless approach. The ONLY reason he shot  at all is because his body took reaction at immediate danger of having a  dog IN YOUR FACE.
> 
> Taking a life is not something we can do just because there is a threat. It almost pains me to see this argument at all.


I agree that steps should be taken with lethal action being the last  possible outcome. In this case the officer did try to control the dog by  grabbing the leash, when this failed and it became apparent that life  was in danger the dog was shot. Steps were taken to avoid having to kill  the dog and for that I applaud the officers. 
Now obviously every  situation is different and the sequence of the levels of force  ,less-than-lethal to lethal, will have to be different for every event.  If there is no alternative and life is in danger, the only choice is to  use lethal force, but this is a worst case scenario. 

and so we're not confused, steps in a worst case scenario= #1.*Think* (Is there any other option? no?) Then #2.shoot 

a lethal shooting should never be the first choice.

p.s.  fuck those sickass kids that think the officer should have died.(This  was all on youtube, but it pisses me off.)


----------



## Aleu (Jul 3, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> p.s.  fuck those sickass kids that think the officer should have died.(This  was all on youtube, but it pisses me off.)


I've seen one say that the police should've used the baton.
Like, shit, really? You wanna piss off the dog even MORE?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> I agree that steps should be taken with lethal action being the last  possible outcome. In this case the officer did try to control the dog by  grabbing the leash, when this failed and it became apparent that life  was in danger the dog was shot. Steps were taken to avoid having to kill  the dog and for that I applaud the officers.
> Now obviously every  situation is different and the sequence of the levels of force  ,less-than-lethal to lethal, will have to be different for every event.  If there is no alternative and life is in danger, the only choice is to  use lethal force, but this is a worst case scenario.
> 
> and so we're not confused, steps in a worst case scenario= #1.*Think* (Is there any other option? no?) Then #2.shoot
> ...


This is what I be saying! Thanks Wrobel my man.


----------



## Teal (Jul 3, 2013)

Avindur said:


> Im done adding fuel to the fire. Have a nice day. Or night. Whichever.


 Yet you keep coming back...


----------



## Avindur (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry, im just really stubborn. I hate quiting on things even if I say that I will.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Avindur said:


> Sorry, im just really stubborn. I hate quiting on things even if I say that I will.


Take your opinion and move on.

Aint nothin to gain from arguing over what _could have_â€‹ been done.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 3, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Take your opinion and move on.
> 
> Aint nothin to gain from arguing over what _could have_â€‹ been done.



You know why this doesn't happen


----------



## Wrobel (Jul 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I've seen one say that the police should've used the baton.
> Like, shit, really? You wanna piss off the dog even MORE?



Right? Police had to work with the situation. When it went from  attempting to control the dog by grabbing the leash,to the dog lunging  and placing lives in immediate danger, there was no time for a baton.

But we all know logic will never stop people from bitching. 



> This is what I be saying! Thanks Wrobel my man.


Had to learn about it for a security guard course.  Though it was mostly skimmed over as the official security guard  sequence of force goes from 'run like a bitch' to 'call the cops'. Thus  the 'Observe and Report' cliche. Being a badass either requires an  employer who runs things like that or a higher certification.


----------



## Saga (Jul 3, 2013)

Avindur said:


> Seeing the video, I personally think it wad the officers fault. He kept reaching for the damn thing, no wonder it was provoked. Yes , I agree that he couldn't know if it was dangerous or not, but that doesn't mean you stick your hand in the dogs face to find out.


He was reaching for the leash, and the second time, the collar.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 3, 2013)

Given that the Rottweiler was agitated and are known to do anything for their owners which is why they injure and maul other people. It really doesn't matter if the cop moved down to get the leash. The dog was going to attack. He obviously wasn't socialized to be around strangers and that is the owner's fault. People don't like to socialize them because they make great guard dogs, slavishly devoting their love for their owner and family, ready to put the hurt out on anyone they don't care about (ie strangers).


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 4, 2013)

They're probably laughing about it back at the station.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 4, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> They're probably laughing about it back at the station.


Disregarding the despairing look of the officer.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 4, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> They're probably laughing about it back at the station.



Yeah, all police officers don't own or work with dogs! They don't give a shit!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh maaaaaaaan. I expecting nothing else from this thread. lol
At least it's only two people here disregarding facts, refusing to think, and cherry picking points in other people's SOUND arguments.

I am so sick of people generalizing and labeling all law enforcement as violent pigs just to get some moral high ground and an e-stiffy. This poor officer must be facing the scorn of his community if people want to ignore circumstances THIS staunchly on the fucking Internet. 

And yes, some one said it back and I'll reiterate, let the cop have gotten unwarranted larynx surgery by a poorly trained deadly animal in a hostile situation, the owner would have been hailed across the galaxy as a hero of ages by TEH AMINUL LUV3RZ!!!!!!


----------



## Fernin (Jul 4, 2013)

Dog attacks me, dog is going to die. I've been there 3 times my life. If people don't train their animals, and allow them to run about free where they might attack someone, then it's not the fault of someone whose been attacked for killing the animal in self defense. It's entirely the owners fault and no one should be lambasted for it but them.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 4, 2013)

Something everyone must also take into account whilst considering this situation is one thing - adrenaline can affect your thinking in stressful situations. He didn't have the benefit of time or hindsight, he had to think fast. I know my adrenaline would rush right up if a massive rottweiler suddenly bounded up to me. The policeman's first reaction after it lunged the second time must have been self defence, and so seeing as he already had a gun in his hand his first instinct was to shoot. 

It's not his training exactly that told him to shoot (although that certainly was a part of it), more he's just being human. Reacting upon human nature, if you will.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 4, 2013)

Looking back on this thread I'm shocked that there weren't that many "OMGz fuk teh police i luv teh animalz" people acting up.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 4, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Looking back on this thread I'm shocked that there weren't that many "OMGz fuk teh police i luv teh animalz" people acting up.



I think most people, once they read the story and saw the unedited video, were able to tell this was a made up controversy from the start. I remember seeing this story when it first showed up on Gawker with the "fuck the police" crowd in full force up until the full details came out considering what was actually going on. 

Was it unfortunate?  Absolutely. But on the same token I doubt any of us would have taken their chances only to possibly get mauled by a dog.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Looking back on this thread I'm shocked that there weren't that many "OMGz fuk teh police i luv teh animalz" people acting up.



Should've been none.


----------

